# fish coating



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

new one i tried last night. I have always liked using shore lunch original as a base but i added a few things to it.

appox
1/2 package of shore lunch
crushed corn flakes
southern seasoning 
creole seasoning

mix, coat and enjoy!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I like Shore Lunch original and Shore Lunch Corn Meal mixed 50-50.Has the flavor of the original and the crunch of corn meal.


----------



## ccarltonn45 (Jul 19, 2010)

- 1 pound yellow corn meal
- 2 cups flour
- 1 1/2 tablespoons salt (can use sea salt)
- 3 tablespoons Lawry's Seasoning Salt
- 2 tablespoons garlic powder
- 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning (can add more for hotter flavoring)
- 1 tablespoon lemon pepper
Prep Time: 15 minutes

* Combine all ingredients in a bowl or gallon zip lock bag. Mix thoroughly. This mix can be divided down to smaller bags and stored in freezer until needed.
* To Use: Place amount of coating needed for fish in paper bag or gallon zip lock - add fish and "shake, rattle and roll" until all sides are coated.
* Place fish in about 1/4 inch depth of hot oil in a skillet. Oil should be about 350 degrees before putting in fish.
* Fry until golden brown, turning twice during the process.
_____________________


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Still hard to beat plain old Saltine crackers put in the blender and then seasoned with nothing but a little more salt and lemon pepper. Fry in vegetable oil and one tablespoon of butter.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Legendary Northwoods ORIGINAL is the real deal. Take 3or4 eggs-scramble them with some milk, dip fillets in egg batter, fry in oil. I like em dark gold. Amazing!! Just make sure to use eggs-taste grainy otherwise. Mills Fleet Farm carries it or online.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry- scramble eggs n milk, dip fillets, THEN batter! Ive never beer batter them.....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Can't figure out why people want to mess fish up by coating it with something........... fish, salt pepper and butter..............


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Can't figure out why people want to mess fish up by coating it with something........... fish, salt pepper and butter..............


You're one of the first people besides my father-in-law and myself who I've met that cooks fish this way! Finally, another sane soul! It's the only way to cook fresh-caught walleyes, IMO. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why put salt,pepper and butter on then......FLAVOR.Same for a breading.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Dont be afraid of change guys! Haha. If you think walleye is good the way you make it-just TRY Northwoods Original ONCE.....I eat walleye twice a month at least, n its awesome.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I keep trying different things, but always come back to flour, salt, pepper, and fry in butter. I can't get batter to stick well, and maybe I don't use enough oil when deep frying. I have eaten fish others prepare in batter and like it. Not as well as butter fried though.


----------



## Traptress (Sep 14, 2012)

I love frying fish breaded with mashed potato FLAKES. Egg the fish, roll in a bit of flour to give the flakes something to hold onto, then egg and roll in the FLAKES. Very good.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

If the batter doesn't stick, id bet your oil isn't hot enough. Try to make sure its 350-375 degrees. Dont use peanut oil, it smokes if too hot. A temp regulated deep fryer cooks almost anything, even bacon, ha! Remember the eggs n milk coating before the flour or breading-really makes it better. My opinion only tho.


----------

